# Manchester Mixtape & CD Festival



## futha (Mar 29, 2007)

not sure if this should be in music or in here.

www.myspace.com/nowhearthismanchester

pretty cool idea. i shall be taking a few cds along i think


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Apr 13, 2007)

that looks mint. im there!


----------



## futha (Apr 23, 2007)

been canceled apparently. shame


----------



## chio (Apr 24, 2007)

Isn't that the one where you take your mixtape down to the Basement and pick one up someone else has done? There isn't much to cancel, is there... ?! Very odd.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 24, 2007)

Maybe someone might have pointed out that inviting people to practice a bit of copyright theft and then advertise it publicly over the 'net might not be a good idea.

I'm no IP/musicians royalties rights expert, so I'm not saying it's definitely problematic, but I wouldn't be thinking Oh, yeah, sure this is okay, I'd be thinking, oh, is this okay?  We'd better check it out...

Plus, I don't think it has an ents licence at the moment does it?  Or am I mistaken?  If people wanted to play stuff before taking it away, and if they don't have an ents licence, again, playing music in a public space... blah blah blah.


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 24, 2007)

*According to a Myspace bulletin I got from them...*

_Hello mixfreaks

Its with great sadness that I say the Now Hear This mixtape festival will not be running this week and opening night Friday has been cancelled.

Due to events beyond my control (being battered by Italian police and dealing with legal/media stuff for the two weeks after) I havent been able to devote the time needed to sorting the festival and also I think I will have to go to Italy this week to meet with some police chief or something. Its all a bit complicated and crazy....

The tapes submitted so far have been kept and will be used when the festival is resumed sometime in the near future. I'm gutted to have to do this as the response and support was fantastic but when the opportunity arises to take on the police it needs to be seized with both hands! (Even if one of those hands is a bit bruised and sore, WANKERS!)

Will write a better explanation soon, first i need some sleeeeep.....

Carly_

Not heard anything since.


----------



## Flavour (May 1, 2007)

they wouldnt let my art project get involved, so stuff 'em


----------

